# Another Failed 622



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

This is the 3rd one to have to be replaced in about 5 years. Heard the fan running at 2:00am this morning and unplugged it. Plugged it back in later this morning and the fan never shuts off and it doesn't boot up.

CSR said its a hard drive issue and needs to be replaced. Fine whatever.

Biggest complaint...why can't Dish ship replacements overnight or at least 2nd Day? Best case estimate from the CSR is Tuesday. 5 days Seriously? At least give me the option to pay for expedited shipping.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Mustang Dave said:


> ...
> 
> Biggest complaint...why can't Dish ship replacements overnight or at least 2nd Day? Best case estimate from the CSR is Tuesday. 5 days Seriously? At least give me the option to pay for expedited shipping.


I thought they did ship 2nd Day Air??? (That does not include Sat/Sun/Holidays.)


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> I thought they did ship 2nd Day Air??? (That does not include Sat/Sun/Holidays.)


I have had 1 ViP622 and 1 510 replaced, both came next day, even though CSR said it would be 2 days.
I don't think I have ever heard of 5 day.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

My 622 finally bit the dust. 2 days ago I turned it on and was greeted with (IIRC) error message 311. It asked me to pull the power cord for one minute which may fix the problem (it did, but only for that evening). It also said to call tech support if it happens again (it did the following night). I started transferring recordings off the 622 to the EHD. Fortunately it still works, except from time to time it locks up and I have to to the power cord pull to revive it.

I saved the documentation on when this DVR was put into service: 5/2008. This is the longest time frame that a DVR has lasted for me! This was my first 622, the previous DVR's were: 10  921's and 1 942.

Are they still replacing 622's with 622's, or is there a chance that I'll get a 722?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Could be, or possibly 722K.


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

Mustang Dave said:


> This is the 3rd one to have to be replaced in about 5 years. Heard the fan running at 2:00am this morning and unplugged it. Plugged it back in later this morning and the fan never shuts off and it doesn't boot up.
> 
> CSR said its a hard drive issue and needs to be replaced. Fine whatever.
> 
> Biggest complaint...why can't Dish ship replacements overnight or at least 2nd Day? Best case estimate from the CSR is Tuesday. 5 days Seriously? At least give me the option to pay for expedited shipping.


ALL RA'd rcvrs are shipped UPS Blue 2nd day - Now think if you replaced it today the rcvr wont actually start shipping until monday, but from the point it starts shipping its two day, so about wed is the eta - We *DO* have the options for you to pay more to get it overnighted, but why would you want to pay $25 more just to get it a day earlier on Tuesday because again it wont ship until monday...


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Could be, or possibly 722K.


If it's a 722k will it include the OTA module? I have an OTA station I watch now that is OOM.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Michael P said:


> If it's a 722k will it include the OTA module? I have an OTA station I watch now that is OOM.


No. On the 722k, the OTA module is an optional (pay-for) add-on. But most likely you'll get a 722 as a replacement.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> No. On the 722k, the OTA module is an optional (pay-for) add-on. But most likely you'll get a 722 as a replacement.


If I get a 722, besides the larger hard drive, are there any other features that are different than the 622?

EDIT: I went over to the EKB site. There it said that TV-1 is HD only. I need the S-Video output on TV-1 with my current set-up.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Michael P said:


> If I get a 722, besides the larger hard drive, are there any other features that are different than the 622?
> 
> EDIT: I went over to the EKB site. There it said that TV-1 is HD only. I need the S-Video output on TV-1 with my current set-up.


722 does have S-video out on it for tv1.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And component RCA also.

722 vs 622 has new MPEG-4 decoders: BCM7412 and can play HD VOD movies.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Michael P said:


> If I get a 722, besides the larger hard drive, are there any other features that are different than the 622?
> 
> EDIT: I went over to the EKB site. There it said that TV-1 is HD only. I need the S-Video output on TV-1 with my current set-up.


If that's what they said, they were incorrect.

TV2 is SD-only, but TV1 has a full set of SD and HD outputs, and all outputs are hot.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Michael P said:


> If I get a 722, besides the larger hard drive, are there any other features that are different than the 622?
> 
> EDIT: I went over to the EKB site. There it said that TV-1 is HD only. I need the S-Video output on TV-1 with my current set-up.


As they say, a picture is worth a thousand words.
ok, link to the picture didn't work, so here is the link
http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/receiver/rollover/722.shtml
As you can see TV1 has several options, and all are hot.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The 722 has S-video for TV1 only and the 722k has no S-video at all. I'll get the 722 page corrected (good thing I read this thread because I got no e-mail to let me know there was a problem).

p.s. the cattiness is not directed to the people in this thread but I'm in a bit of a mood so it remains.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

fryguy503 said:


> ALL RA'd rcvrs are shipped UPS Blue 2nd day - Now think if you replaced it today the rcvr wont actually start shipping until monday, but from the point it starts shipping its two day, so about wed is the eta - We *DO* have the options for you to pay more to get it overnighted, but why would you want to pay $25 more just to get it a day earlier on Tuesday because again it wont ship until monday...


So everyone was right Dish did send me the replacement via 2-day despite what the CSR told me. I even got a "shipped" email message and UPS tracking number the same day (Thursday). Since they won't deliver over the weekend though I did not receive it until today. I would have asked that it ship overnight but again the CSR said not possible. The poor wife got stuck watching football all weekend.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Mustang Dave said:


> So everyone was right Dish did send me the replacement via 2-day despite what the CSR told me. I even got a "shipped" email message and UPS tracking number the same day (Thursday). Since they won't deliver over the weekend though I did not receive it until today. I would have asked that it ship overnight but again the CSR said not possible. The poor wife got stuck watching football all weekend.


So what did you get? Another 622 or a 722?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> The 722 has S-video for TV1 only and the 722k has no S-video at all. I'll get the 722 page corrected (good thing I read this thread because I got no e-mail to let me know there was a problem).
> 
> p.s. the cattiness is not directed to the people in this thread but I'm in a bit of a mood so it remains.


Thanks for the update! I would not have know there was a problem to report. Even a graphic of the back of a 722 on the E* site shows no S-video output, but it also had a disclaimer that there are variations.

I guess as long as they don't send a "K" unit I'm OK.


----------



## samsmith (Oct 31, 2009)

Michael P said:


> Thanks for the update! I would not have know there was a problem to report. Even a graphic of the back of a 722 on the E* site shows no S-video output, but it also had a disclaimer that there are variations.
> 
> I guess as long as they don't send a "K" unit I'm OK.


if you are replacing 722 they normally ship the same model as a replacement, just make sure they ship the correct 722k model receiver as replacement before you end the conversation.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

samsmith said:


> if you are replacing 722 they normally ship the same model as a replacement, just make sure they ship the correct 722k model receiver as replacement before you end the conversation.


No, I have a 622. The conversation here is weather they are replacing 622's with 722's at this point. I'm using the S-Video output currently on my failing 622 (it's a replacement for a long line of 921's & a 942). I also need the OTA tuner.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

For those of you that had a failed DVR replaced and had the EHD feature enabled, did you have any problems with the replacement DVR recognizing your recordings on your EHD?

I'm hoping that calling in to activate the replacement will get all my account information including the fact that I have EHD enabled.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Ensure the "HouseHold Key seq num" is identical to the old receiver once the new receiver is activated and you should be OK.


----------



## samsmith (Oct 31, 2009)

Kent Taylor said:


> Ensure the "HouseHold Key seq num" is identical to the old receiver once the new receiver is activated and you should be OK.


What is HouseHold Key seq num?? can you also explain as to how can we ensure the HouseHold Key seq num is identical to the old receiver?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

samsmith said:


> What is HouseHold Key seq num?? can you also explain as to how can we ensure the HouseHold Key seq num is identical to the old receiver?


The "HouseHold Key seq num" can be found under Diagnostics (Menu-6-3-Counters) then page down about six times. *This number must match* on receivers that share an EHD.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

The replacement just arrived, it's another 622.

About the EHD: Since this is a replacement for a failed 622 and not an additional receiver on the account, would this household key seq num matter? If it's not a match can they send a hit to the new receiver in order to accept the EHD? I got tons of stuff on the EHD I do not want to loose.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would just ask to rehit EHD feature when new 622 will be alive.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The HouseHold Key does not actually have to match the old one. I have seen cases where the new key is not exactly the same but the EHD still works fine.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Everything is up and running. No problem with the EHD.


----------

